
Life lessons from the native tribe with the healthiest hearts in the world - Ultramanoid
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_cd9ca468ccc21fb52d43cd8bc9cfec15
======
askthereception
So this is the kind of news that one ought to be careful with now that
everyone has had a chance to read the Black Swan.

It has probably more to do with genetic drift. You cannot stumble upon a
tribe, take some random property they all share, and then make causal
inferences from all the other properties they all share. This holds especially
when this property correlates with survival of the tribe; it is actually more
informative to investigate a group of people with properties that reduce
survival, e.g. bad heart conditions.

~~~
flybrand
Could it be the law of small numbers?

If we broke the world population out into groups the size of this population -
one of them would have to be the longest lived. Then we could send reporters
there to create a narrative around how they lived.

I like the point that they don’t consume processed foods. As a Celiac, the
comments about parasites are interesting (there are some therapeutic
approaches here under evaluation).

> “But up until the day they die, the Tsimane are often very healthy.”

Is there a way to measure this?

------
woliveirajr
> If you look up the lifespan of the Tsimane, you will find that it is much
> shorter than those living in the United States.

To have a fair comparison if their hearts are really healthier this should be
taken into consideration. If you exclude those deaths by animals, during
birth, etc, how long would be the average lifespan? And those who live longer
still have healthier hearts?

